# Travel systems?



## pep (Mar 30, 2011)

So for shows i usually go with a few other people that I ride with and we plit the cost for a tack stall but this show I'm going to on my own with just my coach so there's no need to get a whole stall for my stuff but I don't have a portable tack locker, I was wondering what do you put your stuff in at shows?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I keep it in the trailer tackroom but at one llarger show, there was a lady that had a tackstall right next to my horse's stall.  She was only using a quarter of it for her things & it looked handy for me too so I offered to split the cost with her & she happily agreed although I had never met her before. You might try that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

lock it in the car/truck when your not using it, is another option


----------



## pep (Mar 30, 2011)

I was hoping to not have to carry my stuff back and forth every day and keeping it in the trailer isn't an option because trailer parking is far from the stabling area


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Have you seen the black plastic Stanley tool boxes you can get from Home Depot or lowes?? Pull out handle with wheels so they're very portable. Great size too. And since they're plastic a million times lighter then a fancy wood tack box. I love mine and I've seen tons if people even at rated shows use them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

this is what I was talking about...

Stanley Hand Tools-037025R Stanley Mobile Tool Chest


----------

